# Ideapad K1 USB Host Cable?



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it out there at all? I mean, is it possible to take a gender changer or use Samsung's OTG USB Host cable? I would very much like to plug in gamepads without having to root my device.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

i'd think so... that said, I'd never tried. I'd say just go ahead and root, but from what I remember the process is still a little tedious for your device.


----------



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Possibly good news: Lenovo said that the host cable will be available within a month. If not don't ever expect it to come out. This was according to the ideapad forums on Lenovo's website.


----------



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Well it has been over a month and now the sales reps at Lenovo are saying to check their retail partners. The only thing is there isn't a single retail outlet within 150 miles of where I live. And people are saying they can't find the cable at any of the retailers.


----------



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Forget about a USB host cable, Lenovo isn't wanting to release any info on it and is lying to every customer who doesn't already have the cable.


----------



## gallahad2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cable available at lenovo for $12 + free shipping!
http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...60&Code=0B65411&from=cart&hide_menu_area=true

Also Provantage:http://www.provantage.com/YLEN92U2.htm
Macmall:http://www.macmall.com/p/Lenovo-Monitor-And-Projector-Accessories/product~dpno~9054171~pdp.haicccb
Alvio supposedly has it but can't find it, perhaps due to being out of stock
PSsuperstore:http://www.pcsuperstore.com/products/11573311-Lenovo-0B65411.html

Someone from the lenovo forums confirmed that the provantage cable works with their K1.

Looks like it's not too expensive either...

Source:http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad...-for-Ideapad-K1-comes-out/td-p/593525/page/38


----------



## andytiedye (Nov 2, 2011)

Lenovo's site currently shows the cable, but with a ship time of "more than 4 weeks" and no "Add to Cart" button, so we can't order it.

Provantage has removed it from their website.

Have I missed the boat?


----------



## gallahad2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

andytiedye said:


> Lenovo's site currently shows the cable, but with a ship time of "more than 4 weeks" and no "Add to Cart" button, so we can't order it.
> 
> Provantage has removed it from their website.
> 
> Have I missed the boat?


1.Call or Chat with lenovo. Hopefully you bypass the backorder and get it that way. (there's a decent wait on them, I intially ordered from provantage who gave me a 6 week wait time. I contacted lenovo directly who told me they could ship within the week and then changed it to a 4 week wait time after I placed my order).
2.Try one of the other sites listed.
3.PCconnection also supposedly has it available.


----------



## gallahad2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mark from Lenovo said:


> This cable has proven to be a real challenge. For reasons I can't understand, we took 3 months to get it set up in the system (From Dec-March) and by the time we did, the K1 was already at end of production. We had <100 cables in inventory and worked to get those shipped here and I was told that once they were gone, that was it.
> Demand obviously outpaced supply, and another small quantity was found. There were supplier complications and I'm not sure of our ability to get anymore.
> I'll check with sales and see what can be done and will share what I can find out.
> Thanks
> Mark


I'll post additional information when I have it


----------



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

Well Lenovo has confirmed it as end of life. Customers are getting product order cancellation notices. Lenovo really doesn't get it, if they are not at least 90% truthful, or if they don't even say well I really can't tell ya, they will lose customers. As soon as my K1 stops working I will never own a Lenovo product ever again. The K1 is a great product, but the support by the manufacturer is to far below what it needs to be (really that's a little bit of an over statement),


----------



## mjb32803 (Nov 29, 2011)

My order from Lenovo was cancelled last week... after waiting since April. Not happy. Am hoping someone who has one can be willing to crack it open and reveal the wiring inside. I bought an extra USB data sync cable, and am hoping to convert it into a HOST cable, and possible incorporate a 12 vold DC charger into it as well.


----------

